# Vivarium Backgrounds



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey all, am sorting decor for my new beardie out :2thumb:and was wondering if anyone knew of a site that sells dessert style vivarium backgrounds? As i can only find "rock" style viv backgrounds. Any ideas? Much appreciated:notworthy:


----------



## matt1969 (May 3, 2009)

Have a look in the habitat section, there are always some great backgrounds in there! Most are hand made, inc desert type ones!:2thumb:


----------



## Jim B (Dec 24, 2008)

I got my old desert one (pic below) from Decoration & Substrates for vivariums










Ive changed it now for a rock effect one, i know its not what your after but thought id show you anyroad lol......:2thumb:


----------



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks a lot! Just wondering, where did you get your log-type steps? Thanks


----------



## Jim B (Dec 24, 2008)

oddsleepjunkie said:


> Thanks a lot! Just wondering, where did you get your log-type steps? Thanks


B&Q, its a round paving stone and i broke it in half : victory: cost bout a fiver


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

Jim B said:


> B&Q, its a round paving stone and i broke it in half : victory: cost bout a fiver


wow..may have to steal ur idea :lol2: such an awsum viv mate! x


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

I got my background from e-bay as i couldn't find any picture ones in the shops where i live!


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

check out my viv conversion (link in my signature) its really easy to do and is much cheaper than buying a pre manufactured one! plus you get what you want and its unique!!


----------

